# Food Safety News - 10/12/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 12, 2021)

*Government gets extra time to reply to Michael Parnell’s post hearing response*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 12, 2021 12:05 am
U.S. Magistrate Judge Thomas Q. Langstaff is giving the government until Oct. 22 to reply to a post-hearing brief for Michael Parnell. Department of Justice (DOJ) trial attorney Speare I. Hodges wants an extra week “due to the complexity of the issues and scheduling conflicts..” Arguments will be closed when the government files its reply... Continue Reading


*UK survey shows low level of trust in U.S. food*
By News Desk on Oct 12, 2021 12:03 am
Only a quarter of British people trust food from the United States, according to a survey. Research conducted online by YouGov with more than 3,500 adults across the United Kingdom in July and August looked at levels of trust in domestic and imported food. Only 25 percent of British people trust food from the United... Continue Reading


*Experts discuss food safety in Africa, Asia, and Latin America*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 12, 2021 12:01 am
Experts revealed how they see the food safety situation in Africa, Asia, and Latin America at a recent online event. Regional specialists shared their insights on safe food and realities on the ground considering politics, financing, scalability, inclusivity and gaps in capacity, and infrastructure. Panelists spoke about challenges, lessons learned, successes, and their vision for... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Two foods the Queen does not eat and the 6 foods I do not*
By Bill Marler on Oct 11, 2021 05:04 pm
Recently I saw an article that reported that the Queen avoids both rare meat and seafoods.  Well, we at least have that in common. A few years ago I was interviewed by Business Insider and we wound up talking about the foods that I avoid.  Here is the interview. Bill Marler is the most prominent food-safety lawyer in... Continue Reading


*Baby cereal sold at Walmart recalled because of excessive arsenic levels*
By News Desk on Oct 11, 2021 12:45 pm
Maple Island Inc. is recalling three lots of its Parent’s Choice Rice Baby Cereal that it manufactures for Walmart because of inorganic arsenic that tested above FDA guidance. This recall is a result of a routine sampling program by the FDA which discovered the problem. The products were distributed nationally through Walmart’s stores and online. ... Continue Reading


----------

